
Don’t just do one thing - uladzislau
http://writing.makeshift.io/pieces/don-t-just-do-one-thing
======
krrishd
I wrote a slightly different but perhaps relevant article about this here -
[http://krrishd.github.io/blog/post/cant-we-do-it-
all](http://krrishd.github.io/blog/post/cant-we-do-it-all)

